# Aftermarket 1973 rear quarter panels



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I found these, just wondering if their worth spending my money, these are not pressed but seem to be close to OE, not slot of options out there. Advice would be great, Thsnk you


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

What part of the qtrs do you need? Can you post pics of the rotted spots? Salvage yard donor panels would be your best bet.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Those panels are will cover more that what I will need to fix quarters on my car, the bad spots are between the doors and rear wheel opening and a little up and around the wheel opening. I’ll post some pictures today, I’ll be out in the shop, I have a lot of unfinished projects (1983 Honda Shadow) I want to get out of the way, then I really want to start focusing on the GTO. I was into buying older motorcycles and fixing them up / painting and flipping for little extra cash.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Shake-N-Bake, your absolutely right salvage donor parts would be great, the down side is the cost of shipping can be very expensive, I just bought inner fenders for this car, what happen to the originals I have no clue, but the kid did not have them, I paid more for shipping from out west than what they charged for the inner fenders.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Here’s are some pictures of the rear quarters and front fender lowers, first three pictures are the R.S. (Passenger) Rear Quarter, next picture is R.S front fender.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Here are the Driver side first three pics are Rear Quarter, and front lower fender


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

That is going to be a bit of work. Will likely need inner wheel tubs as well. You may need to do some fabricating to get what you need. I can send you some pics of what I had to do for our 61 bubble top since nobody repopped the quarters. I had to buy three different patch pieces per side and weld them together. Those skins you found may work....I couldn't really see the part very well in the photo but like you said....not a lot of options. 

If you decide to try those skins then just do one side at a time. Get a profile gauge and keep checking things as you go. On our 61, the forward and rear section was pretty good shape but the center section over the wheel well was not as good. The original wheel opening had a flat ridge at the edge and the repop was rounded. I put the repop piece over the original metal and flattened the edge with a large body hammer. Then when I was happy with the work, I cut out the rusty metal and replaced it. Always checking against the other side to make sure the body lines were good.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah it’s going to take some time and some fab work, as far as the inner rear wheel tubs, believe or not are in great shape, 20 some years of it as I’m told, the car has been in Tennessee, and being parked in a building has helped preserve with the exception of the other sheet metal rot and the normal floor pan decay, the car is far from mint, and with the proper restoration and the fixing of its early 1990’s last seen road days ( as I also was told ), the only thing that is going to be the toughest it going to be the windshield rot and the NACA hood, the hood sheet metal is in poor shape and in my opinion has seen it’s better days and I will probably be mounting it onto the shop walks as a conversation piece, I have a replacement non- NACA hood which the shipping will probably be more than what they want for the hood. I have been talking with one of the members here on the forum asking for advice as for what direction I should go with this American Icon, I wish I found this car about 10 years ago or so, part of me thinks that I should just cut my loss and the side hates to throw in the towel before I give myself the chance to show my true talent, Being a limited body style and any salvageable parts being 1000 miles away is a little tuff so to speak, after over coming on what I should do with the car, I’m going to give this Goat a born again life, fingers crossed


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry, I thought I proof read better before I posted the last entry


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

As far as the motor goes, when we first picked up the car it was far from running, the carb seemed to be needing rebuilt or replaced, the transmission cable was in need of a adjustment. After a few days I did a complete tune up with new wires, plugs which one wasn’t even sparking due to the plug was bad, cap and rotor( which someone had installed a HEI. And I bought a Edelbrock 650 carb off eBay and now it runs great, doesn’t seem to smoke and idles nicely, but not sure that the cam has been replaced like P.O. claims. The exhaust will need replaced. That about raps up everything this car has to offer


----------

